# Herausfinden, wann eine Domäne registriert wurde...



## tomate (29. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich herausfinden, wann jemand eine Domäne registriert hat, bzw, seit wann diese aktiv ist? Wenn man bei der Denic nachschaut, findet man lediglich die "letzte Altualisierung".

Viele Grüße
tomate


----------



## schutzgeist (29. September 2005)

Schau mal bei United Domains.

Bei meiner steht z.b. Creation Date: 06-aug-2002 und das haut hin


----------



## metalux (29. September 2005)

Schau mal bei Denic nach.
 Gruß Jens


----------



## schutzgeist (29. September 2005)

tomate hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie kann ich herausfinden, wann jemand eine Domäne registriert hat, bzw, seit wann diese aktiv ist? Wenn man bei der Denic nachschaut, findet man lediglich die "letzte Altualisierung".
> 
> ...





			
				metalux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau mal bei Denic nach.
> Gruß Jens


----------



## metalux (29. September 2005)

Ups, sorry. Da habe ich wohl zu schnell gelesen bzw geantwortet ... 

 Jens


----------

